

Programmer - The Best Professsion? - irrationaljared
http://jaredcosulich.wordpress.com/2011/12/11/programmer-the-best-profession/

======
BrainInAJar
"* Impact

There are few professions where I can have this much impact from my living
room. If I build the right product then my efforts right now could impact
thousands or millions or billions of people."

Get over yourself, it's (usually) a website. Fun, but ultimately forgotten.
Unless you work in a research lab or something in which case I apologize.

~~~
irrationaljared
That's not true at all. As I note in the blog post, sure, it's more likely
that what I'm working on right now won't impact that many people, but there's
always the chance that what you build will impact millions of people. I've
already built products that have been used by hundreds of thousands of people.

~~~
BrainInAJar
Being used by millions of people isn't impact, it's time wasting. Finding
better cancer treatments is impact.

